# Deputy Sheriff Odell McDuffie Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Odell McDuffie Jr.

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Liberty County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, October 25, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, October 25, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Odell McDuffie was killed in an automobile accident on FM 770 in Saratoga.

He was returning from transporting a juvenile to the Hardin County Detention Center at approximately 1:00 pm when his patrol car left the roadway. He over-corrected, causing the vehicle to strike a grove of trees and burst into flames. Deputy McDuffie suffered severe injuries and died at the scene.

Deputy McDuffie had served with the Liberty County Sheriff's Department for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and three daughters.

Agency Contact Information
Liberty County Sheriff's Department
2400 Beaumont Avenue
Liberty, TX 77575

Phone: (936) 336-4500

_*Please contact the Liberty County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Deputy.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in peace Deputy McDuffie.


----------

